# Five Sitting US House Members Subpoenaed By January 6th Committee



## skews13 (May 12, 2022)

Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?

Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:


Kevin McCarthy of California
Scott Perry of Pennsylvania
Jim Jordan of Ohio
Andy Biggs of Arizona
Mo Brooks of Alabama
These represent the first publicly known sitting members of Congress to be subpoenaed by the Jan. 6 panel in what is an unprecedented move. 









						Jan. 6 panel subpoenas five GOP members of Congress, including Kevin McCarthy
					

Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate? Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have...




					m.dailykos.com
				




I was wondering how long it was going to take to get to the main criminals. That is all these five are. Common criminals.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (May 12, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...


The country is being driven into the ground by Poopeypants and you idiots are still fascinated with 2 Januarys ago.  What total idiots and deflection!


----------



## jbrownson0831 (May 12, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...


But, wasting taxpayer money is your mantra.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 12, 2022)

I want to subpoena the congressmen and women and senators who are in favor of funding arming supplying and using the Ukrainian military to fight Russia and force them to reveal their stock market investments....


----------



## MisterBeale (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (May 12, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (May 12, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> The country is being driven into the ground by Poopeypants and you idiots are still fascinated with 2 Januarys ago.  What total idiots and deflection!


Hypnotized by bright, shiny objects, they are.


----------



## Ralph Norton (May 12, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...


Perhaps you would like to tell us just what crimes they committed?


----------



## yidnar (May 12, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...


Why didnt Pelosi accept the 10000 NG troops Trump offered to secure the capital on Jan 6th ?


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 12, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...



The leftist democrats sinks lower and lower as they chase bird farts in the D.C. area.


----------



## excalibur (May 12, 2022)

When do we get Pelosi's texts and emails from the days leading up to January 6? Schiff's? Was she or he in contact with _agents provocateur_ and the FBI? And what about McConnell's too?

BTW  This "committee" is in violation of numerous House rules.


----------



## excalibur (May 12, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> I want to subpoena the congressmen and women and senators who are in favor of funding arming supplying and using the Ukrainian military to fight Russia and force them to reveal their stock market investments....




I want to know where the weapons and money end up. Ten percent for the big guy? 

So many Javelin missiles, but still so many Russian armored vehicles. What is wrong with this picture? 

Do the Javelins not work? Are the Ukrainians incompetent using them? Or are many being sold on the black market once the Ukrainians receive them because the White House has no idea where they end up.









						What happens to weapons sent to Ukraine? The US doesn't really know | CNN Politics
					

The US has few ways to track the substantial supply of anti-tank, anti-aircraft and other weaponry it has sent across the border into Ukraine, sources tell CNN, a blind spot that's due in large part to the lack of US boots on the ground in the country -- and the easy portability of many of the...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 12, 2022)

Hopefully they ALL refuse to comply.


----------



## iceberg (May 12, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...


main criminals?
i didn't see nancy "no you don't need to see all of the video" Pelosi on the list.

ya doosh.


----------



## playtime (May 12, 2022)




----------



## 1srelluc (May 12, 2022)

This is what i think of when the 1/6 "committee" is mentioned.


----------



## bodecea (May 12, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...


They probably believe the rules don't apply to them.


----------



## excalibur (May 12, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember ... when ...
> .




Remember when you had a brain? Me neither.


----------



## Cougarbear (May 12, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...


Wait until Republicans take back the House and Senate and watch the subpoenas coming at Democrats who have broken the law and committed major crimes.


----------



## playtime (May 12, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Wait until Republicans take back the House and Senate and watch the subpoenas coming at Democrats who have broken the law and committed major crimes.



the SC overturning R  v  W, not to mention the jan 6 public hearings & subsequent reports are gonna turn people out in droves.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (May 12, 2022)

If they have nothing to hide then this should go quite smoothly. Just show up and speak your truth to the committee.


----------



## skews13 (May 12, 2022)

Yea


RetiredGySgt said:


> Hopefully they ALL refuse to comply.


h, the law and order morons refusing to comply with a lawful order.

Those campaign ads write themselves don't they?


----------



## blackhawk (May 12, 2022)

More partisan SSDD BFD.


----------



## skews13 (May 12, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> More partisan SSDD BFD.


There was an attempted coup to overthrow the government of the United States on January 6, 2021.

With no doubt the help of members of Congress, and Donald Trump.

Did you think that was for free?

Do you really believe that's just going to go away, no matter what happens with elections in the next 5, 10, 20 years?


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 12, 2022)

skews13 said:


> There was an attempted coup to overthrow the government of the United States on January 6, 2021.
> 
> With no doubt the help of members of Congress, and Donald Trump.
> 
> ...


yes...Americans have some pretty short memories.....


----------



## Cougarbear (May 12, 2022)

playtime said:


> the SC overturning R  v  W, not to mention the jan 6 public hearings & subsequent reports are gonna turn people out in droves.


Yep, going to turn out mad mommas about their children being given homework on masturbation and sex transitioning. Let alone the horrible economy, the lies from Biden, Pelosi, Shumer and a lot more. The distance between Republicans and Democrats for the election is widening for Republicans as we speak. Roe is a nothing burger because Democrats want more than what the public wants. All the crime that Democrats have let happen over the past 2 years as well will drown out Roe.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (May 12, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...


Is that still going on?


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 12, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Yea
> 
> h, the law and order morons refusing to comply with a lawful order.
> 
> Those campaign ads write themselves don't they?


Star chamber show trials have no lawful authority.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 12, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> The country is being driven into the ground by Poopeypants and you idiots are still fascinated with 2 Januarys ago.  What total idiots and deflection!


Fomenting a terrorist attack/coup attempt in an effort to overturn a lawful, accurate, and honest election and the will of the people is also an unprecedented move.

The American people have the right to know the facts of that terrorist attack/coup attempt; Republicans have contempt for the facts and the people’s right to know.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 12, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> If they have nothing to hide then this should go quite smoothly. Just show up and speak your truth to the committee.


All Republicans have are lies.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (May 12, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> All Republicans have are lies.


I was mocking them. "If you have nothing to hide then why do you care" is the GOP talking point.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 12, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> All Republicans have are lies.


jones how many democrat party dicks do you have in your mouth and ass?....


----------



## Missourian (May 12, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...


The funny thing is... Come January 6th 2023... All those folks will still be in Congress,  and Cheney and Kinzinger won't.


----------



## blackhawk (May 12, 2022)

skews13 said:


> There was an attempted coup to overthrow the government of the United States on January 6, 2021.
> 
> With no doubt the help of members of Congress, and Donald Trump.
> 
> ...


No there wasn't there was a protest some of those protesters rioted law enforcement dealt with the situation and order was restored in a few hours those who broke the law have gotten or are getting there day in court. There was no coup nor was this another Pearl Harbor or 9-11 it was not the 2021 version of the attack on Fort Sumter that offically started the civil war. Now if this is the hill the Democrats want to die on in a midterm election year when the vast majority of the population are far more concerned over $4.00 dollar a gallon gas, run away inflation a wide open Southern border and supply chain problems which are making hard to get dam near anything which now includes baby forumla be my guest.
To quote Napoleon.
Never interrupt your adversary  when he is making a mistake.


----------



## lantern2814 (May 12, 2022)

playtime said:


> the SC overturning R  v  W, not to mention the jan 6 public hearings & subsequent reports are gonna turn people out in droves.


Yes. To make sure you idiots get totally destroyed. Enjoy drowning in the red tidal wave. You see, nobody gives a shit about abortion laws or your obsession with January 2020. Sky high inflation, sky high gas prices, empty shelves. THOSE things matter to people. Not you criminals wanting to assault SCOTUS justices.


----------



## Posit (May 13, 2022)

The J6 committee, from the beginning, has been about the 2022 elections.  Pelosi, master politician that she is, knew Dems were gonna be in trouble, so produced this scheme to feed the Dem base.  

Using her position as speaker, she directed establishment of the committee, hand selected the GOP members (now its an apolitical committee), selected a black chairman ( appealing to that part of the base which might otherwise be less interested).  The committee chairman has released suspicion, innuendo, threats and vague promises... but nothing substantialo.  The committee has made various statements  over the months - enough to keep the press involved and interest high.  An interim report scheduled for this summer... televised committee meetings beginning early summer... timing all designed specifically to influence the Nov elections.

Its political theater.  Keep the unthinking rabble riled up.


----------



## Stann (May 13, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...


But are they ever going to get the ringleader and send trump to prison.


----------



## playtime (May 14, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Yep, going to turn out mad mommas about their children being given homework on masturbation and sex transitioning. Let alone the horrible economy, the lies from Biden, Pelosi, Shumer and a lot more. The distance between Republicans and Democrats for the election is widening for Republicans as we speak. Roe is a nothing burger because Democrats want more than what the public wants. All the crime that Democrats have let happen over the past 2 years as well will drown out Roe.



^^^


----------



## playtime (May 14, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Yes. To make sure you idiots get totally destroyed. Enjoy drowning in the red tidal wave. You see, nobody gives a shit about abortion laws or your obsession with January 2020. Sky high inflation, sky high gas prices, empty shelves. THOSE things matter to people. Not you criminals wanting to assault SCOTUS justices.



^^^


----------



## DudleySmith (May 14, 2022)

Another round of fake news, hoping to drown out Durham's going to court on Monday exposing the DNC's total corruption from top to bottom, and the FBI's collusion with them as well. One of the DEmocrats' super lawyers has already been pushed out of their major law firm and into 'private practice' , probably due to his role on the Russian scam against Trump.


----------



## lantern2814 (May 14, 2022)

playtime said:


> ^^^


So there's no sky high gas prices, high inflation or empty shelves you fucking uneducated drunk? Enjoy the royal beating you assholes are getting in November.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 14, 2022)

skews13 said:


> There was an attempted coup to overthrow the government of the United States on January 6, 2021.
> 
> With no doubt the help of members of Congress, and Donald Trump.
> 
> ...



It is people like you who lies continuously about insurrection claims since no one has been charged of it after 2 years and that we have videos of police helping people come in with hundreds just milling around inside.

Ashli Babbet was the closest person to the Chamber where the certification process was going on, but she was UNARMED and not part of any conspiracy.

The lies need to stop.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 14, 2022)

playtime said:


> ^^^



Perfect example of taking his words out of context, you are a miserable liar.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 14, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> All Republicans have are lies.



All democrats have is lies.

Your partisan behavior makes you look foolish.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 14, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Fomenting a terrorist attack/coup attempt in an effort to overturn a lawful, accurate, and honest election and the will of the people is also an unprecedented move.
> 
> The American people have the right to know the facts of that terrorist attack/coup attempt; Republicans have contempt for the facts and the people’s right to know.



Geez I wonder if there is a virus made by the Chinese to make leftists lie so much?


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 14, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> If they have nothing to hide then this should go quite smoothly. Just show up and speak your truth to the committee.



Has it occurred to you this is a bogus investigative committee?


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (May 14, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Has it occurred to you this is a bogus investigative committee?



So the next time a cop pulls you over and asks for your license, tell him this is a bogus stop and drive off from him. 

I'm not sure what else to tell you - a subpoena is a subpoena.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 14, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> So the next time a cop pulls you over and asks for your license, tell him this is a bogus stop and drive off from him.
> 
> I'm not sure what else to tell you - a subpoena is a subpoena.


No an illegal subpoena is not enforceable. The  House violated lots of rules setting up the committee making it null and void,


----------



## beagle9 (May 14, 2022)

excalibur said:


> When do we get Pelosi's texts and emails from the days leading up to January 6? Schiff's? Was she or he in contact with _agents provocateur_ and the FBI? And what about McConnell's too?
> 
> BTW  This "committee" is in violation of numerous House rules.


Let them do their thing, because if our people are clean then it's fair play when the tables are turned to go after their alledged crime's. It's time to clear the air of the scum in Washington no matter where the crap lay's. Time to come clean if want to save this Republic, and time to fight against Democrat tyranny in full bloom. We have Desantis waiting in the wings, so let the games begin.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 14, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> So the next time a cop pulls you over and asks for your license, tell him this is a bogus stop and drive off from him.
> 
> I'm not sure what else to tell you - a subpoena is a subpoena.



The J6 committee is bogus and very partisan and stupid since the subpoena has to be based on probable cause.


----------



## beagle9 (May 14, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> No an illegal subpoena is not enforceable. The  House violated lots of rules setting up the committee making it null and void,


Yep, if they are on a witch hunt then let them do all they can do, then it's fair play to turn their same bull crap right back onto them. Time to not run or shy away from these things, but to face them head on if going to save the republic. If have to see Washington burn itself to the ground metaphorically, then it's time for everyone guilty of playing with the American people in a evil con-artist car-salesman sort of way to get what's coming to them, so let's get them all out with the rest of the bad actor's in fair play.


----------



## beagle9 (May 14, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> So there's no sky high gas prices, high inflation or empty shelves you fucking uneducated drunk? Enjoy the royal beating you assholes are getting in November.


Don't forget the wars, and the attacking of our constitution along with our cultures, our beliefs, and our sovereignty. The list is to long to mention anymore, so yes November will be exciting to see if our own don't do is in first. Trust is strained to the max anymore, but gotta keep the Faith.


----------



## Foolardi (May 14, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...


   The house is not an Investigative body.That would be the Justice
   Department and the FBI.For example Mueller's Special Counsel.
    Since there is no longer an Independent Council.
    Nancy Pelosi as speaker for the first time in Modern History
  broke House Protocol.By Denying the Republican Minority leader
   McCarthy to make the selection as to what Republicans he makes
  the decision as to being on the January 6th Witchhunt Committee.
   As John Eastmen { Legal Constitutional scholar } has pointed out
    Pelosi's Commission has no legal authority to issue subpoenas
   willy nilly.John Eastman also contends that one has Rights   
    in accordance with Taking the 5th.Remaining silent.
     As did Louis Lerner { IRS Flak }.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> It is people like you who lies continuously about insurrection claims since no one has been charged of it after 2 years and that we have videos of police helping people come in with hundreds just milling around inside.
> 
> Ashli Babbet was the closest person to the Chamber where the certification process was going on, but she was UNARMED and not part of any conspiracy.
> 
> The lies need to stop.


its the skewy one.....what would you expect?....


----------



## Independentthinker (May 15, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...


The democrat's abuse of power knows no bounds. Will still be singing this same tune when Republicans take over the House after the midterms? Paybacks are hell.


----------



## Foolardi (May 15, 2022)

Harry Dresden said:


> its the skewy one.....what would you expect?....


Yeah How odd that Republican Liz Cheney hasn't said a word about
  the Open Borders or the Economy.Talk about a ringer.
   She's on the January 6th Witch Hunt Committe for one reason.
   Payback towards Trump for Embarassing the Bushies.
   Trump embarassed Jeb right out of the Presidential
 Race.Finishing poorly in the states he needed.Calling it quits
  after South Carolina.Jeb referring to his staffers and supporters as
  " Never Grinders ". 
     That also defines Liz Cheney.She'll grind it out till the
       end { coming in Fall when she has little backing for Re-election }.
   Jeb Bush was a good Governor but was also a bit of a Momma's Boy.
   Trump was correct to mention his " Low Energy ".


----------



## playtime (May 15, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> So there's no sky high gas prices,



yep.  there is.

it's world wide.



lantern2814 said:


> high inflation



yep. there is.

it's also world wide as well.




lantern2814 said:


> or empty shelves



supply chain is world wide.

don't you know that?




lantern2814 said:


> you fucking uneducated drunk?



lol ...



lantern2814 said:


> Enjoy the royal beating you assholes are getting in November.



uh-huh.   between the public hearings AND the SC striking down 
R v W,  people will be outraged; & you will be wrong 'bout that.


----------



## playtime (May 15, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Perfect example of taking his words out of context, you are a miserable liar.



does it really matter?  he loves you, he think's y'all are special.

a difference without a distinction.


----------



## playtime (May 15, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Has it occurred to you this is a bogus investigative committee?



there have been some 900 people that testified -  some who were first person eye witness' & there is also hard copy evidence.  ie  documents, emails, audio .... oh ya...........  it's facts & reality time come june 9th.


----------



## beagle9 (May 15, 2022)

playtime said:


> yep.  there is.
> 
> it's world wide.
> 
> ...


That's what gives you leftist your escape hatch, because anytime you screw up here real bad, then you just include or drag the world into it, otherwise in order to muddy the waters by design in order to get away with your bull crap. This game needs to be recognized also.


----------



## beagle9 (May 15, 2022)

playtime said:


> there have been some 900 people that testified -  some who were first person eye witness' & there is also hard copy evidence.  ie  documents, emails, audio .... oh ya...........  it's facts & reality time come june 9th.


Bring it so we can all get on with prosecuting the crime's committed by democrat's from prior to 2016 up to 2020.


----------



## playtime (May 15, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Bring it so we can all get on with prosecuting the crime's committed by democrat's from prior to 2016 up to 2020.



you cray cray.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 15, 2022)

playtime said:


> you cray cray.


Hopefully the new republican House speaker does to the democrats what they did to them, make a committee and then CHOOSE which democrats can sit on it.


----------



## lantern2814 (May 15, 2022)

playtime said:


> yep.  there is.
> 
> it's world wide.
> 
> ...


Then when Republicans takenthe House, you are to leave here PERMANENTLY you lying drunk asshole. Funny inflation in Japan is just over 1%. Seems a LOT of countries are handling things better than your Dear Leader you loser...






						Inflation Rate - Countries - List
					

This page displays a table with actual values, consensus figures, forecasts, statistics and historical data charts for - Inflation Rate. This page provides values for Inflation Rate reported in several countries. The table has current values for Inflation Rate, previous releases, historical...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




Public hearings will simply show that you assholes have NOTHING. People don’t give a crap about you being a baby murderer when they see sky high inflation and sky high gas prices.


----------



## Foolardi (May 15, 2022)

playtime said:


> yep.  there is.
> 
> it's world wide.
> 
> ...


The only ones " outraged " are the usual suspects.
  Or Leftists.Who live to Lie,castigate their betters and 
    both play the constant Blame Game while their main
   goal in life is to be an aggresive agitator.There is no doubting
  that characterization.It goes well beyond simple terms like
   Community Organizer.How Obama was mildly classified when 
  running in 2008.Where in 2007 Michele Obama explained her hubby
   as a ' Community Activist '. Helping to train impressionable ACORN activists
  in the methods of Protest and targetting.
    Joe Biden automatically moving to the head of that class of
  Political ingrates.


----------



## Foolardi (May 15, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Hopefully the new republican House speaker does to the democrats what they did to them, make a committee and then CHOOSE which democrats can sit on it.


 That may be a mistake but also is deserved.These dishard poilitcal
  turds on the Left who sing the praises of the Drat Democrats
   must pay a political price at the ballot box.The American way.
   Not via Lies and propaganda but the God's Honest Truth.
    Proving the reality that the Left does not value Truth.
   It's like Holy water to Dracula.


----------



## BackAgain (May 15, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...


What a crock of liberal Dumbocrap shit.


----------



## jotathought (May 15, 2022)

The "January 6th" commission .. just like .. pretty much every other government commission, was a waste of time.   What are the questions, and how is this incident different from the surge of protests / violence in 2020 - 2021 from BLM / Antifa?


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 15, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> So the next time a cop pulls you over and asks for your license, tell him this is a bogus stop and drive off from him.
> 
> I'm not sure what else to tell you - a subpoena is a subpoena.



Do they have evidence those 5 were involved in the mob action of the Congress while those same five were there at the time in the chamber being involved in the certification process?


----------



## Foolardi (May 15, 2022)

jotathought said:


> The "January 6th" commission .. just like .. pretty much every other government commission, was a waste of time.   What are the questions, and how is this incident different from the surge of protests / violence in 2020 - 2021 from BLM / Antifa?


Plus how unremarkably Ironic.That the one in charge of making sure
  there was sufficient Security on January 6th at the Capitol
  Or Nancy Pelosi made it possible to eliminate any query in her role
    as The Most ranking Member of Congress who determines Security
  at the People's House.Her name and any documentation as to what her
  role was was Deemed Unnecessary.When we have it on paper and
  written correspondence that President Trump personally offered and
  advised that 10,ooo or more National Guard be available and on hand.
    Pelosi blew off that Presidential Request.
     I mean,what else can be said about an OBVIOUS Fake and
  One-sided Commission.More like something Franz Kafka would
   pen a novel about.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 15, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> The country is being driven into the ground by Poopeypants and you idiots are still fascinated with 2 Januarys ago.  What total idiots and deflection!


They are fascinated by the idea of a real communist revolution.


----------



## Stann (May 15, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> If they have nothing to hide then this should go quite smoothly. Just show up and speak your truth to the committee.


Or refuse to show up, or take the fifth on every question. Why change the Republican way.


----------



## konradv (May 15, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Do they have evidence those 5 were involved in the mob action of the Congress while those same five were there at the time in the chamber being involved in the certification process?


Never heard of an inside job?


----------



## Stann (May 15, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> So there's no sky high gas prices, high inflation or empty shelves you fucking uneducated drunk? Enjoy the royal beating you assholes are getting in November.


And you want to play the blame game and blame Biden and the Democrats for all this.


----------



## Stann (May 15, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Hopefully the new republican House speaker does to the democrats what they did to them, make a committee and then CHOOSE which democrats can sit on it.


Well that's kind of stupid to have people on your committee that are going to try to sabotage the committee, and who were involved in what the committee is investigating. Please have some common sense,


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> Well that's kind of stupid to have people on your committee that are going to try to sabotage the committee, and who were involved in what the committee is investigating. Please have some common sense,


LOL right, we should have a rubber stamp on every committee and only the ruling party decides who sits on each committee.


----------



## Stann (May 15, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL right, we should have a rubber stamp on every committee and only the ruling party decides who sits on each committee.


Some of the very same people that the Republicans wanted on the committee have been subpoenaed by the committee. It's not about partisanship, it's about common sense. You don't allow a fox in the hen house, and you don't allow him to make it, it's home. Your scenario about Republicans turning the tables and attacking Democrats if they get in the majority is ludicrous. That would be about revenge, when there was no wrongdoing to begin with. The facts dictate the truth and lies don't carry any weight in our laws and in our courts, as trump found out over a hundred times, and he still  hasn't learned.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 16, 2022)

Stann said:


> Some of the very same people that the Republicans wanted on the committee have been subpoenaed by the committee. It's not about partisanship, it's about common sense. You don't allow a fox in the hen house, and you don't allow him to make it, it's home. Your scenario about Republicans turning the tables and attacking Democrats if they get in the majority is ludicrous. That would be about revenge, when there was no wrongdoing to begin with. The facts dictate the truth and lies don't carry any weight in our laws and in our courts, as trump found out over a hundred times, and he still  hasn't learned.


Wrong on every count The individual parties DECIDE who sits on committee not the speaker. It is the rules of the House and have been in effect the ENTIRE time the Congress has existed. It further is actually common sense. Your plan has the party in power deciding who sits on committee and decides things for the entire house. If you are to BLIND to see the problem with that NO ONE can help you.


----------



## Stann (May 16, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Wrong on every count The individual parties DECIDE who sits on committee not the speaker. It is the rules of the House and have been in effect the ENTIRE time the Congress has existed. It further is actually common sense. Your plan has the party in power deciding who sits on committee and decides things for the entire house. If you are to BLIND to see the problem with that NO ONE can help you.


So you're saying you want criminals on the committee. They were rejected by the bipartisan committee.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 16, 2022)

Stann said:


> So you're saying you want criminals on the committee. They were rejected by the bipartisan committee.


LOL now with out a trial or any specific charges you get to decide who is a criminal? Pelosi does? That means the next speaker does too.


----------



## Stann (May 16, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL now with out a trial or any specific charges you get to decide who is a criminal? Pelosi does? That means the next speaker does too.


www.npr.org House approves select committee to probe Jan 6th. Insurrection ( after Senate Republicans blocked plans for an outside commission. ) I rest my case.


----------



## jotathought (May 16, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Plus how unremarkably Ironic.That the one in charge of making sure
> there was sufficient Security on January 6th at the Capitol
> Or Nancy Pelosi made it possible to eliminate any query in her role
> as The Most ranking Member of Congress who determines Security
> ...


Fortunately, there was a key case adjudicated which will end up setting the precedent for many of those in the capitol on January 6th ..   which is exactly what we should expect.


----------



## Foolardi (May 16, 2022)

Stann said:


> Or refuse to show up, or take the fifth on every question. Why change the Republican way.


You meanie like Obama's IRS supervisor { Lois Lerner } who
  did show up to make sure and take the 5th.HOWEVER somehow
  was allowed to give a written statement { while seated } before
    using her 5th priviledge.The lesson,even when a Dimocrat does
  take the 5th they manage to Cheat in the process.


----------



## playtime (May 16, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Hopefully the new republican House speaker does to the democrats what they did to them, make a committee and then CHOOSE which democrats can sit on it.



ummmm..... first of all -  that IS how it works.  but the fact is -  mcspineless nor any (R) will become speaker after the midterms or in 2024.


----------



## playtime (May 16, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> The only ones " outraged " are the usual suspects.
> Or Leftists.Who live to Lie,castigate their betters and
> both play the constant Blame Game while their main
> goal in life is to be an aggresive agitator.There is no doubting
> ...



you feel better having gotten all that outa yer system?


----------



## playtime (May 16, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> That may be a mistake but also is deserved.These dishard poilitcal
> turds on the Left who sing the praises of the Drat Democrats
> must pay a political price at the ballot box.The American way.
> Not via Lies and propaganda but the God's Honest Truth.
> ...



^^^






lol, i'm not a (D), dumbass.


----------



## playtime (May 16, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Wrong on every count



& the speaker can overrule if she or he chooses.  

*Standing, Select, and Joint Committees Distinguished*

      House committees are of three distinct types: (1) standing 
  committees, whose members are elected by the House, *(2) select 
  committees (also called special committees), whose members are  appointed by the Speaker, *and (3) joint committees, whose members are  chosen according to the provisions of the statute or concurrent 
  resolution creating them. Variations of these three categories are 
  discussed in later sections.
House Practice: A Guide to the Rules, Precedents and Procedures of the House - Chapter 11. Committees

Fast Facts​
*Select committees* are created by a resolution to conduct investigations or consider measures, usually on a specific topic, and are not renewed on a permanent basis.

*Chairs*
Traditionally, though not exclusively, committee chairs have been selected by seniority, so that the longest-serving Members of the committee from the majority and minority parties become the chair and ranking member, respectively, of the committee.

*Size
The size of each committee is determined at the beginning of each Congress by House leaders who set the number of committees and subcommittees, their size, and the ratio of majority to minority members on each panel.*
House Committees | US House of Representatives: History, Art & Archives



RetiredGySgt said:


> The individual parties DECIDE who sits on committee not the speaker. It is the rules of the House and have been in effect the ENTIRE time the Congress has existed.



the speaker has final say, PER THE RULES.  pelosi gave kevin mcspineless the opportunity to select his members, have an EQUAL amount of members, with EQUAL subpoena power as well for a commission, but  he turned it down.  how stupid was that?  so pelosi had a select committee formed & ol' kevin wanted to seat those that are implicated for what?  inside knowledge AND to make it a circus.  nancy pelosi wasn't gonna have any of that.  




RetiredGySgt said:


> It further is actually common sense.



lol...




RetiredGySgt said:


> Your plan has the party in power deciding who sits on committee and decides things for the entire house.



you didn't know how all that works.  donny loves the poorly educated long time.




RetiredGySgt said:


> If you are to BLIND to see the problem with that NO ONE can help you.



^^^ irony at its best. ^^^


----------



## playtime (May 16, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL right, we should have a rubber stamp on every committee and only the ruling party decides who sits on each committee.



DUH.

learn yer history.


----------



## playtime (May 16, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Plus how unremarkably Ironic.That the one in charge of making sure
> there was sufficient Security on January 6th at the Capitol
> Or Nancy Pelosi made it possible to eliminate any query in her role
> as The Most ranking Member of Congress who determines Security
> ...



nancy pelosi is not in charge of capital security, NOR is the jan. 6 SELECT COMMITTEE  -  a commission.  learn the differance.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 16, 2022)

konradv said:


> Never heard of an inside job?



Still no evidence thank you for admitting it.


----------



## Foolardi (May 16, 2022)

Stann said:


> And you want to play the blame game and blame Biden and the Democrats for all this.


The Blame Game is the Democrats Party's calling card.
  Most americans with even half a brain tied behind their back
  know dat.Virtually no need for further explanation.
   The Evil Buffalo masscre mass shooting is being Blame Gamed
   on the GOP. Something about { Replacement Theory }.
   Stay Informed.Stay awake.


----------



## Foolardi (May 16, 2022)

playtime said:


> nancy pelosi is not in charge of capital security, NOR is the jan. 6 SELECT COMMITTEE  -  a commission.  learn the differance.


A Speaker of the House is the head person in charge of the
  People's House.Surpassing even a Potus.I'm not surprised that
  comes as news ta Yuz.A Speaker uses the Capitols Sergeant at Arms
    for Security BUT that Sergeant at Arms reports to The Speaker
  of the House and the GOP leader { Mitch McConnell }
   McConnell and Pelosi Asked and accepted the Resignation of
  that Sergeant at Arms shortly after January 6th.
   The Capitol Police Chief { Steven Sund } also resigned.
    Pelosi is not releasing any communique of hers regarding
     Security at the Capitol.


----------



## playtime (May 16, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> A Speaker of the House is the head person in charge of the
> People's House.Surpassing even a Potus.I'm not surprised that
> comes as news ta Yuz.A Speaker uses the Capitols Sergeant at Arms
> for Security BUT that Sergeant at Arms reports to The Speaker
> ...



IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT​
Capitol security is not solely the responsibility of the House speaker. It is provided by the sergeants-at-arms of the House and Senate, and by the Capitol Police.
The House sergeant-at-arms reports to the House speaker, or Pelosi at the time of the attack. The Senate sergeant-at-arms reports to the Senate majority leader — on Jan. 6, Sen. Mitch McConnell.
News reports indicate that in the days before the attack, House sergeant-at-arms Paul Irving resisted calls from the Capitol Police to bring in the National Guard for extra security at the Capitol because of “optics.” Irving later testified that intelligence reports didn’t show the need for the extra security, not that he rejected it because of optics.
See the sources for this fact-check


PolitiFact - No, Capitol security is not only Pelosi’s responsibility, but she bears some

Rep. Jim Jordan’s false claim that Pelosi denied a request for National Guard troops​
March 1, 2021|Updated March 5, 2021 at 1:27 p.m. EST

1.1k
_“Capitol Police requested National Guard help prior to January 6th. That request was denied by Speaker Pelosi and her Sergeant at Arms.”_
*— Rep. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio), **in a tweet**, Feb. 15, 2021*
The Facts​There are three key players here: Steven A. Sund, the U.S. Capitol Police chief; Paul D. Irving, the House sergeant-at-arms, and Michael C. Stenger, the Senate sergeant-at-arms. All three resigned under pressure after the Jan. 6 insurrection.
ree key players here: Steven A. Sund, the U.S. Capitol Police chief; Paul D. Irving, the House sergeant-at-arms, and Michael C. Stenger, the Senate sergeant-at-arms. All three resigned under pressure after the Jan. 6 insurrection.

In a Feb. 1 letter to Pelosi, Sund wrote he “approached the two Sergeants at Arms to request the assistance of the National Guard, as I had no authority to do so without an Emergency Declaration by the Capitol Police Board (CPB).” He said he spoke first to Irving, who “stated that he was concerned about the ‘optics’ and didn’t feel that the intelligence supported it.” Irving suggested Sund check in with Stenger, at the time chair of the CPB and get his thoughts. “Instead of approving the use of the National Guard, however, Mr. Stenger suggested I ask them how quickly we could get support if needed and to ‘lean forward’ in case we had to request assistance on January 6,” Sund wrote.
Sund said he then contacted Gen. William Walker, commanding officer of the D.C. National Guard. Walker “advised that he could repurpose 125 National Guard and have them to me fairly quickly, once approved. I asked General Walker to be prepared in the event that we requested them.”
https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...-pelosi-denied-request-national-guard-troops/


----------



## lantern2814 (May 16, 2022)

Stann said:


> And you want to play the blame game and blame Biden and the Democrats for all this.


Hey dumbfuck, it’s their policies that led to all these problems. Period. End of argument.


----------



## lantern2814 (May 16, 2022)

playtime said:


> ummmm..... first of all -  that IS how it works.  but the fact is -  mcspineless nor any (R) will become speaker after the midterms or in 2024.


When Republicans win the House you leave here for good. Enjoy the Republican landslide.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (May 16, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...


Sure. But five most likely to ignore subpoenas from a 'committee' they feel is a 'political witch hunt'. These are the scoundrels the committee is dealing with.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (May 16, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Hey dumbfuck, it’s their policies that led to all these problems. Period. End of argument.


*Not* the end of argument, magaturd. Not by a fucking long shot. Go soak your head.


----------



## lantern2814 (May 16, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> *Not* the end of argument, magaturd. Not by a fucking long shot. Go soak your head.


Fuck off you cowardly fat fuck. END. OF. ARGUMENT. You don’t scare anybody retard. Go back under your bridge and go fuck yourself.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (May 16, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Fuck off you cowardly fat fuck. END. OF. ARGUMENT. You don’t scare anybody retard. Go back under your bridge and go fuck yourself.


Or *what*, you impotent worm? Fuck your indignance. Fuck your entitlement. Fuck your whole magaturd world view. It ain't happening, and you can't do anything about it right now.

Fuck yer butthurt, snowflake ❄️.


----------



## Delldude (May 16, 2022)

playtime said:


> the SC overturning R  v  W, not to mention the jan 6 public hearings & subsequent reports are gonna turn people out in droves.


Give me a hit of that stuff, Babe.

This akin to your other failed predictions?


----------



## Delldude (May 16, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> *Not* the end of argument, magaturd. Not by a fucking long shot. Go soak your head.


It's now Ultra Maga.....


----------



## beagle9 (May 16, 2022)

playtime said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> View attachment 645368
> ...


Embarrassed to be a D eh ? lol. 

It's alright, no one really cares, but it is that your undying loyalty definitely says otherwise.


----------



## Esdraelon (May 16, 2022)

skews13 said:


> These represent the first publicly known sitting members of Congress to be subpoenaed by the Jan. 6 panel in what is an unprecedented move.


Just curious... will you be as supportive next year when Republicans are running the committees and subpoenaing Dems?  I'm thinking they will fight against appearing or even surrendering video or documentary evidence of THEIR actions leading up to 1/6.  

Nancy and her Capitol popo were asked to provide security and they refused.  They refused even to allow Trump's request for the NG to be present.  Oh yeah, ALL OF THAT is going to be publicly investigated and confirmed before the country.  Soooo... will you believe they share some of the "guilt"?  There is even a chance that the FBI will be busted for their actions in helping to instigate this event.  BTW, it won't matter at all if you choose to deny it.  It's going to be presented and put on the congressional record so that Independents will have a chance to see what your thugs did to help 1/6 occur as a way to stir a conspiracy against the Rs.


----------



## Esdraelon (May 16, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> The country is being driven into the ground by Poopeypants and you idiots are still fascinated with 2 Januarys ago.  What total idiots and deflection!


It's all they have and when it crumbles next year and THEIR heroes are shown to have instigated it all, their world is going to be rocked!  That will occur at roughly the same time Trump announces his run for '24.  Boo Yah!


----------



## toobfreak (May 16, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Five Sitting US House Members Subpoenaed By January 6th Committee​



Have they gotten around to questioning Ray Epps yet?


----------



## Foolardi (May 16, 2022)

playtime said:


> IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT​
> Capitol security is not solely the responsibility of the House speaker. It is provided by the sergeants-at-arms of the House and Senate, and by the Capitol Police.
> The House sergeant-at-arms reports to the House speaker, or Pelosi at the time of the attack. The Senate sergeant-at-arms reports to the Senate majority leader — on Jan. 6, Sen. Mitch McConnell.
> News reports indicate that in the days before the attack, House sergeant-at-arms Paul Irving resisted calls from the Capitol Police to bring in the National Guard for extra security at the Capitol because of “optics.” Irving later testified that intelligence reports didn’t show the need for the extra security, not that he rejected it because of optics.
> ...


We have the Letter that Trump wrote to Speaker Pelosi and was
  handed off to the Washington D.C. Mayor.A White House aide during
    Trumps Presidency had a copy of the letter as he was friendly with
   Trump and acted on behalf of the White House in clearing up any misconception 
    regarding Trump and his Letter for Pelosi days before January 6th requesting
     10,ooo or more National Guard.
     That friendly White House aide was Kash Patel { Chief of Staff to 
    Acting U.S. Secretary of Defense} who appeared on Hannity 
   months ago clearing up this issue regarding Trump's written
  request to Pelosi that was handed to Muriel Bowser for Pelosi.
    The disgraced Lying MSM was making up stories about Trump's 
    Request.It was Kosher.
   Both Pelosi and McConnell were negligent in making sure 
   enough security was available for January 6th.


----------



## Foolardi (May 17, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Have they gotten around to questioning Ray Epps yet?


Or how about Little Antifa/BLM hashtag Protestor
   *John Sullivan. There were agent provocateurs on site outside
   the Capitol Bldg before any Crowd showed up.

    There was just a few Video scans of the storming into
  the Capitol that were allowed from day one.In one of those
  Videos there can be seen Ashli Babbett in the thick of the crowd
    getting pushed forward as she got Shot in the head.
   Little Protestor John Sullivan was also captured in that video
  off to the side.He was never jailed.Just questioned.he used as excuse
  that he was there to professionally cover the storming once it
    broke out.


----------



## playtime (May 17, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Embarrassed to be a D eh ? lol.
> 
> It's alright, no one really cares, but it is that your undying loyalty definitely says otherwise.



i am an indie -   always have been & that is just plain fact.  yep -  i voted for (D)s  AND (R)s AND even green party as a protest vote.  _so save it, jr._


----------



## playtime (May 17, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Have they gotten around to questioning Ray Epps yet?



ummmm.....

Figure at center of pro-Trump Jan. 6 theories to speak with select committee Friday​Ray Epps met informally with the panel in November and told them he had no relationship with the FBI.
By KYLE CHENEY
01/18/2022 02:38 PM EST

Ray Epps, the former Arizona Oath Keeper at the center of pro-Trump conspiracy theories related to Jan. 6., intends to sit for a transcribed interview Friday with the select committee investigating the attack on the Capitol, his attorney said in a phone interview.

Epps, who has become the centerpiece of an unsupported GOP claim that the FBI incited the mob that ransacked the Capitol last year, met with the Jan. 6 select committee in November and told them he had no relationship to the FBI or any other federal law enforcement agency. But the meeting was just a precursor to a more-formal transcribed interview this week, said Epps’ lawyer John Blischak.
Figure at center of pro-Trump Jan. 6 theories to speak with select committee Friday

*yep.*


----------



## playtime (May 17, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> We have the Letter that Trump wrote to Speaker Pelosi and was
> handed off to the Washington D.C. Mayor.A White House aide during
> Trumps Presidency had a copy of the letter as he was friendly with
> Trump and acted on behalf of the White House in clearing up any misconception
> ...



*donny lied *& said he offered 10K national guard - & pelosi 'refused' it.

the only NG deployed b4 the insurrection were given traffic control detail - with NO helmets/shield etc. per the orders of chris miller - the DOD sec. installed only a few days after the election when esper was booted. esper has probably had a nice little sit down with the select committee & gave all kindsa inside info. they have spoken to at least 250 people, i'm betting he was one of 'em. AND bill barr as well - who finally showed he had a red line he would not cross, & the insurrection was it.

*it was mike pence who ordered the guard to get in there - which was hours after the mob started with their violence.*

howeverrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... it has come to light that mark meadows - who is in such deep doo doo gave over a power point presentation in his possession, that the NG were to be instructed to
' protect pro trump people'

Meadows Jan. 5 email indicated Guard on standby to ‘protect pro Trump people,’ investigators say​Meadows Jan. 5 email indicated Guard on standby to ‘protect pro Trump people,’ investigators say

DC Guard chief details Pentagon delays during Jan. 6 riot at Capitol
Walker calls restrictions on his ability to deploy his force ‘unusual’​Scores of District of Columbia National Guardsmen loaded on buses at the Washington Armory and were ready to deploy as pro-Trump rioters breached the Capitol on Jan. 6, but minutes turned into hours as they awaited permission from the Pentagon to move out.

Maj. Gen. William J. Walker, the commander of the D.C. National Guard, told lawmakers Wednesday that written instructions issued ahead of the insurrection from then-acting Defense Secretary Christopher Miller and then-Army Secretary Ryan McCarthy limited his ability to deploy his troops where, as a commander, he felt they were needed.

On Jan. 6, Walker and top officials from the U.S. Capitol Police and Metropolitan Police Department pleaded for permission to send the National Guard to help secure the Capitol during a phone call around 2:22 p.m. with defense officials. But Walker said he didn’t receive the go-ahead to send his troops to the Capitol until just after 5 p.m.

*Because the District of Columbia is not a state and thus does not have a governor, the president is the commander in chief of the D.C. National Guard. The chain of command runs down to the Defense secretary and the Army secretary.*
‘Unusual’ restrictions​McCarthy’s written instructions from Jan. 5 required Walker to seek specific permission to deploy a 40-member quick reaction team. McCarthy also required Walker to send him a “concept of operation” before that team could be used.

“Based on the Defense Department’s public timeline, once requested, it took the National Guard over three hours to arrive at the Capitol. Now remember, we were all watching this on CNN, and Fox and MSNBC, and it’s a riot,” the Ohio Republican said. “We need to know why the Pentagon took so long to deploy the National Guard.”
DC Guard chief details Pentagon delays during Jan. 6 riot at Capitol


----------



## playtime (May 17, 2022)

NATIONAL SECURITY
DOJ asks Jan. 6 committee for its transcripts: report​BY REBECCA BEITSCH - 05/17/22 5:30 PM ET
SHARETWEET

The Department of Justice (DOJ) has asked the Jan. 6 House committee to turn over some transcripts of depositions it has conducted as part of its investigation into the attack on the Capitol, according to Tuesday reporting from The New York Times.
According to the Times, Kenneth Polite Jr., the assistant attorney general for the criminal division, and Matthew Graves, the U.S. attorney for the District of Columbia, wrote to the panel’s investigative lead on April 20, saying the committee has conducted interviews that “may contain information relevant to a criminal investigation we are conducting.”
The development comes as the committee members have become more vocal in their frustration over a lack of action from the Justice Department in targeting high-ranking Trump-era officials in their own investigation.
While the DOJ has brought charges against at least 800 people involved with the attack, it’s only recently brought them against leadership of the far-right Oath Keepers for seditious conspiracy, a weighty charge that can carry up to 20 years in prison.
The Jan. 6 committee, meanwhile, has spoken with high-ranking White House officials and others in the Trump administration in the course of conducting more than 1,000 interviews.
DOJ asks Jan. 6 committee for its transcripts: report


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 17, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...


J6 Reichstag Fire


----------



## playtime (May 17, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> J6 Reichstag Fire



facts are coming out.  people will be held accountable.

*neener neener.*


----------



## Delldude (May 17, 2022)

playtime said:


> i am an indie -   always have been & that is just plain fact.  yep -  i voted for (D)s  AND (R)s AND even green party as a protest vote.  _so save it, jr._


Yet when it comes to Trump.......


----------



## playtime (May 17, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Yet when it comes to Trump.......



_pffft.._......... THIS is *TDS*:


----------



## Delldude (May 17, 2022)

playtime said:


> _pffft.._......... THIS is *TDS*:


No, TDS is having your failed choice of a party left with absolutely no claimable accomplishments, resorting to using Trump ( out of office for 18 months ) to attempt to fire up their base to prevent, most likely, a tragic loss in both houses.
Oh, and a last minute 'leak' at SCOTUS, to preemptively attempt to fire up its base in a lame attempt tp stave off a massacre.   
Go check the polling......the bridge is out.

And an exclusive LOL from the Delldude over your being an Indie......smells like a disgruntled democrat.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (May 17, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...


The greatest threat to America and Americans is the Democrat party. . . Believe that!


----------



## playtime (May 18, 2022)

Delldude said:


> No, TDS is having your failed choice of a party left with absolutely no claimable accomplishments, resorting to using Trump ( out of office for 18 months ) to attempt to fire up their base to prevent, most likely, a tragic loss in both houses.
> Oh, and a last minute 'leak' at SCOTUS, to preemptively attempt to fire up its base in a lame attempt tp stave off a massacre.
> Go check the polling......the bridge is out.
> 
> And an exclusive LOL from the Delldude over your being an Indie......smells like a disgruntled democrat.



^^^


----------



## Delldude (May 18, 2022)

> Delldude said
> No, TDS is having your failed choice of a party left with absolutely no claimable accomplishments, resorting to using Trump ( out of office for 18 months ) to attempt to fire up their base to prevent, most likely, a tragic loss in both houses.
> Oh, and a last minute 'leak' at SCOTUS, to preemptively attempt to fire up its base in a lame attempt tp stave off a massacre.
> Go check the polling......the bridge is out.
> ...










playtime said:


> ^^^


----------



## lantern2814 (May 18, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Or *what*, you impotent worm? Fuck your indignance. Fuck your entitlement. Fuck your whole magaturd world view. It ain't happening, and you can't do anything about it right now.
> 
> Fuck yer butthurt, snowflake ❄️.


Keep throwing your tantrum you fucking impotent little clown. You’re nothing but a no education, basement dwelling piece of shit who throws threats out on a daily basis (nobody is afraid of you asshole). While the drunk POS playtime encourages your  tantrum.  By the way asswipe, I’m laughing at your threats toward me. You’d run away if anybody even took a step toward you. Just like every other Dem rioter.


----------



## lantern2814 (May 18, 2022)

playtime said:


> *donny lied *& said he offered 10K national guard - & pelosi 'refused' it.
> 
> the only NG deployed b4 the insurrection were given traffic control detail - with NO helmets/shield etc. per the orders of chris miller - the DOD sec. installed only a few days after the election when esper was booted. esper has probably had a nice little sit down with the select committee & gave all kindsa inside info. they have spoken to at least 250 people, i'm betting he was one of 'em. AND bill barr as well - who finally showed he had a red line he would not cross, & the insurrection was it.
> 
> ...


Nice pack of lies drunk. Too bad Trump released the copy of the letter he actually sent retard. Again, when Republicans take control of the House in November you are to leave here permanently. Or are you too scared to back up another of your failed predictions?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (May 18, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Keep throwing your tantrum you fucking impotent little clown. You’re nothing but a no education, basement dwelling piece of shit who throws threats out on a daily basis (nobody is afraid of you asshole). While the drunk POS playtime encourages your  tantrum.  By the way asswipe, I’m laughing at your threats toward me. You’d run away if anybody even took a step toward you. Just like every other Dem rioter.


Again, fuck yer butthurt, snowflake. ❄️


----------



## playtime (May 19, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Nice pack of lies drunk. Too bad Trump released the copy of the letter he actually sent retard. Again, when Republicans take control of the House in November you are to leave here permanently. Or are you too scared to back up another of your failed predictions?


Fact check: Trump repeats false claim that Pelosi rejected request for National Guard ahead of Jan. 6​USA TODAY
Dec. 16, 2021
Fact check: Trump repeats false claim that Pelosi rejected request for National Guard ahead of Jan. 6

No, Trump did not order 10,000 troops to secure the Capitol on Jan. 6​Analysis by Glenn Kessler
Staff writer
December 15, 2021 at 3:00 a.m. EST
https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...-not-order-10000-troops-secure-capitol-jan-6/

FACT CHECKER
Trump falsely claims he ‘requested’ 10,000 troops rejected by Pelosi​Analysis by Glenn Kessler
Staff writer
March 2, 2021 at 3:00 a.m. EST
https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...he-requested-10000-troops-rejected-by-pelosi/

<pfffft>


----------



## lantern2814 (May 19, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Again, fuck yer butthurt, snowflake. ❄️


Keep flailing fat cowardly asshole. I’ll continue laughing at you and piece of shit liar playtime as you run away from the truth. You’re not capable of hurting anybody libTURD.


----------



## lantern2814 (May 19, 2022)

playtime said:


> Fact check: Trump repeats false claim that Pelosi rejected request for National Guard ahead of Jan. 6​USA TODAY
> Dec. 16, 2021
> Fact check: Trump repeats false claim that Pelosi rejected request for National Guard ahead of Jan. 6
> 
> ...


Washington Compost? Get a LEGITIMATE source asshole. Too bad the actual document proves you a liar. Noting you’re too chickenshit to agree to permanently leaving when Republicans take the House in November.


----------



## playtime (May 20, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Washington Compost? Get a LEGITIMATE source asshole. Too bad the actual document proves you a liar. Noting you’re too chickenshit to agree to permanently leaving when Republicans take the House in November.



this should put the nail in yer coffin, trump humping MAGAT.

10 U.S. Code § 12406 - National Guard in Federal service: call​Whenever—
(1)
the United States, or any of the Commonwealths or possessions, is invaded or is in danger of invasion by a foreign nation;
(2)
*there is a rebellion or danger of a rebellion against the authority of the Government of the United States; or*
(3)
the President is unable with the regular forces to execute the laws of the United States;
*the President may call into Federal service members and units of the National Guard of any State in such numbers as he considers necessary to repel the invasion, suppress the rebellion, or execute those laws.* Orders for these purposes shall be issued through the governors of the States or, *in the case of the District of Columbia, through the commanding general of the National Guard of the District of Columbia.*
10 U.S. Code § 12406 - National Guard in Federal service: call

General: Pentagon hesitated on sending Guard to Capitol riot​By ERIC TUCKER and MARY CLARE JALONICKMarch 3, 2021

WASHINGTON (AP) — Defense Department leaders placed unusual restrictions on the National Guard for the day of the Capitol riot and delayed sending help for hours despite an urgent plea from police for reinforcement, according to testimony Wednesday that added to the finger-pointing about the government response.

Maj. Gen. William Walker, commanding general of the District of Columbia National Guard, told senators that the then-chief of the Capitol Police requested military support in a “voice cracking with emotion” in a 1:49 p.m. call as rioters began pushing toward the Capitol...
General: Pentagon hesitated on sending Guard to Capitol riot

DC Guard chief details Pentagon delays during Jan. 6 riot at Capitol​Walker calls restrictions on his ability to deploy his force ‘unusual’​Scores of District of Columbia National Guardsmen loaded on buses at the Washington Armory and were ready to deploy as pro-Trump rioters breached the Capitol on Jan. 6, but minutes turned into hours as they awaited permission from the Pentagon to move out.

Maj. Gen. William J. Walker, the commander of the D.C. National Guard, told lawmakers Wednesday that written instructions issued ahead of the insurrection from then-acting Defense Secretary Christopher Miller and then-Army Secretary Ryan McCarthy limited his ability to deploy his troops where, as a commander, he felt they were needed.

On Jan. 6, Walker and top officials from the U.S. Capitol Police and Metropolitan Police Department pleaded for permission to send the National Guard to help secure the Capitol during a phone call around 2:22 p.m. with defense officials. But Walker said he didn’t receive the go-ahead to send his troops to the Capitol until just after 5 p.m.

*Because the District of Columbia is not a state and thus does not have a governor, the president is the commander in chief of the D.C. National Guard. The chain of command runs down to the Defense secretary and the Army secretary.*
‘Unusual’ restrictions​McCarthy’s written instructions from Jan. 5 required Walker to seek specific permission to deploy a 40-member quick reaction team. McCarthy also required Walker to send him a “concept of operation” before that team could be used.

“Based on the Defense Department’s public timeline, once requested, it took the National Guard over three hours to arrive at the Capitol. Now remember, we were all watching this on CNN, and Fox and MSNBC, and it’s a riot,” the Ohio Republican said. “We need to know why the Pentagon took so long to deploy the National Guard.”
DC Guard chief details Pentagon delays during Jan. 6 riot at Capitol


*why did donny get rid of mark esper & installed an 'acting' secretary of defense, chris miller just a few days after the election when he was going to leave office? why did chris miller put out this memo on january 4th re: the NG?




*


donny is the commander in chief of the military; *HE COULD HAVE CALLED IN THE GUARD, BUT CHOSE NOT TO.*  so the next in line did.
*Mike Pence, Not Donald Trump, Called in National Guard as Mob Attacked US Capitol*





Mike Pence, Not Donald Trump, Called in National Guard as Mob Attacked US Capitol​Mike Pence played a key role in coordinating with the Pentagon about deploying them, and urged them to move faster than they were.



www.news18.com


Former acting defense secretary testifies he was trying to avoid another Kent State on Jan. 6​He said he wanted to avoid fanning fears of a military coup or martial law.
ByBeatrice Peterson andMorgan Winsor
May 12, 2021, 6:15 PM
• 11 min read


But in response to questioning from Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, D-N.Y., Miller admitted that he did not approve an operational plan to deploy the National Guard to the Capitol until 4:32 p.m., more than three hours after he first learned that demonstrators had breached the Capitol perimeter. The National Guard did not arrive at the Capitol for another hour, at nearly 5:30 p.m.

Miller testified that during the insurrection he did not speak with former President Donald Trump.
Former acting defense secretary testifies he was trying to avoid another Kent State on Jan. 6

*the NG were on buses waiting to roll when given the word - now read this part slowly:


THEY


WERE


NEVER


GIVEN


THE


GO AHEAD

UNTIL

3 HOURS LATER.*

General: Pentagon hesitated on sending Guard to Capitol riot​By ERIC TUCKER and MARY CLARE JALONICKMarch 3, 2021

General: Pentagon hesitated on sending Guard to Capitol riot​By ERIC TUCKER and MARY CLARE JALONICKMarch 3, 2021





1 of 10
Commanding General District of Columbia National Guard Major General William J. Walker testifies before a Senate Committee on Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs and Senate Committee on Rules and Administration joint hearing examining the January 6, attack on the U.S. Capitol, Wednesday, March 3, 2021, in Washington. (Shawn Thew/Pool via /AP)

WASHINGTON (AP) — *Defense Department leaders placed unusual restrictions on the National Guard for the day of the Capitol riot and delayed sending help for hours despite an urgent plea from police for reinforcement, according to testimony *Wednesday that added to the finger-pointing about the government response.
Maj. Gen. William Walker, commanding general of the District of Columbia National Guard, told senators that the then-chief of the Capitol Police requested military support in a “voice cracking with emotion” in a 1:49 p.m. call as rioters began pushing toward the Capitol. Walker said he immediately relayed the request to the Army but did not learn until after 5 p.m. that the Defense Department had approved it. *Guard troops who had been waiting on buses were then rushed to the Capitol, arriving in 18 minutes, Walker said.*

General: Pentagon hesitated on sending Guard to Capitol riot | AP News

*AS SOON AS THEY WERE GIVEN THE ORDERS....

THEY WERE THERE IN 18 MINUTES.*

it's allllllllllllllllllllllll gonna come out, & you can't stop it.


----------



## Delldude (May 20, 2022)

playtime said:


> *donny lied *& said he offered 10K national guard - & pelosi 'refused' it.
> 
> the only NG deployed b4 the insurrection were given traffic control detail - with NO helmets/shield etc. per the orders of chris miller - the DOD sec. installed only a few days after the election when esper was booted. esper has probably had a nice little sit down with the select committee & gave all kindsa inside info. they have spoken to at least 250 people, i'm betting he was one of 'em. AND bill barr as well - who finally showed he had a red line he would not cross, & the insurrection was it.
> 
> ...



*AP:*


> The timeline adds another layer of understanding about the state of fear and panic while the insurrection played out, and lays bare the inaction by then-President Donald Trump and how that void contributed to a slowed response by the military and law enforcement.* It shows that the intelligence missteps, tactical errors and bureaucratic delays were eclipsed by the government’s failure to comprehend the scale and intensity of a violent uprising by its own citizens.*





> Just three days earlier, government leaders had talked about the use of the National Guard. On the afternoon of Jan. 3, as lawmakers were sworn in for the new session of Congress, Miller and Milley gathered with Cabinet members to discuss Jan. 6. *They also met with Trump.
> 
> In that meeting at the White House, Trump approved the activation of the D.C. National Guard and also told the acting defense secretary to take whatever action needed as events unfolded, according to the information obtained by the AP.*


----------



## playtime (May 20, 2022)

Delldude said:


> *AP:*



uh-huh.....where's the actual date that was written & link?  anyhoo ...

Rep. Liz Cheney says Trump sat in the White House dining room and watched the Capitol riot unfold on TV instead of taking immediate action to stop the violence​Oma Seddiq
Jan 3, 2022, 2:14 PM

Trump watched the Capitol riot unfold on TV and resisted taking immediate action, Rep. Liz Cheney said.
"The president could have at any moment ... gone on live television, and told his supporters who were assaulting the Capitol to stop," she said.
She called Trump's conduct on January 6 "a dereliction of duty."

The House Select Committee investigating the January 6 Capitol riot has *"firsthand testimony" *that former President Donald Trump watched the violence unfold on television instead of taking immediate action to stop the attack, Rep. Liz Cheney said on Sunday.


_
i can't wait until the public hearings. _


----------



## Delldude (May 20, 2022)

playtime said:


> uh-huh.....where's the actual date that was written & link?  anyhoo ...
> 
> 
> 
> _*i can't wait until the public hearings. *_


They'll be drowned out by rabid R v W seditionist's rioting.



> These new details about the deadly riot are contained in a previously undisclosed document prepared by the Pentagon for internal use that was obtained by The Associated Press and vetted by current and former government officials.


‘Clear the Capitol,’ Pence pleaded, timeline of riot shows


----------



## lantern2814 (May 20, 2022)

playtime said:


> this should put the nail in yer coffin, trump humping MAGAT.
> 
> 10 U.S. Code § 12406 - National Guard in Federal service: call​Whenever—
> (1)
> ...


More lies from you drunk coward. Too bad the actual document produced proves you a liar. Try finding a CREDIBLE UNBIASED source asshole. Stay under your bridge. You’ll be there permanently after November.


----------



## playtime (May 21, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> More lies from you drunk coward.



<pffffft>




lantern2814 said:


> Too bad the actual document produced proves you a liar.



lol...



lantern2814 said:


> Try finding a CREDIBLE UNBIASED source asshole.



i never use unbiased sources.




lantern2814 said:


> Stay under your bridge. You’ll be there permanently after November.







tick tock.


----------



## Leweman (May 21, 2022)

Jan 6th was soooooooo scawwweeeeee.


----------



## Delldude (May 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> i never use *unbiased* sources.


Yeah and it shows.


----------



## Flash (May 21, 2022)

At a time when there is massive inflation, decreased family income, millions of Illegals flooding across the border, tremendous cost of fuel and our infants can't even get food this is what the Democrat controlled Congress is spending its time?  What a fucking failure in leadership.

If they were concerned about an insurrection then they need to be investigating how Biden stole the election, or how the Left Wing turds in the government attempted a coup against Trump or going after the goddamn Negroes that spent six months rioting, burning, looting and murdering in over 200 American cities.


----------



## playtime (May 21, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Yeah and it shows.



i use media bias check & other fact checks.  there is no differance between WaPO, NYT & the WSJ.  i don't post MSNBC, dailykos, huffpo - nor FOX, brietbart, & gateway pundit as sources; so where's that link from the AP?


----------



## Delldude (May 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> i use media bias check & other fact checks.  there is no differance between WaPO, NYT & the WSJ.  i don't post MSNBC, dailykos, huffpo - nor FOX, brietbart, & gateway pundit as sources; so where's that link from the AP?


I posted it.

Mediabias and other fact checkers are usually liberal college 'fact checkers'.


----------



## iceberg (May 21, 2022)

skews13 said:


> There was an attempted coup to overthrow the government of the United States on January 6, 2021.
> 
> With no doubt the help of members of Congress, and Donald Trump.
> 
> ...


You give doosh burgers a bad name.


----------



## playtime (May 21, 2022)

Delldude said:


> I posted it.



 i missed it.  all i recall is ' *AP* '

can you do it again?



Delldude said:


> Mediabias and other fact checkers are usually liberal college 'fact checkers'.



sure.


----------



## Delldude (May 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> i missed it.  all i recall is ' *AP* '
> 
> can you do it again?
> 
> ...


It was the next reply after you asked.


----------



## playtime (May 21, 2022)

Delldude said:


> It was the next reply after you asked.



over a year ago.

_okey dokey.................._


----------



## Delldude (May 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> over a year ago.
> 
> _okey dokey.................._


You asked like a couple days ago.


----------



## playtime (May 21, 2022)

Delldude said:


> You asked like a couple days ago.



 your link.  *is dated.*

April 2021.


----------



## Delldude (May 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> your link.  *is dated.*
> 
> April 2021.



Yeah and it directly disputes your 'claims'.


----------



## playtime (May 21, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Yeah and it directly disputes your 'claims'.



_actually........ _ things have changed by then as the public hearings are gonna reveal.  jaime raskin -  who is on that there select committee says it will blow the roof off of this here country.


lol .... stayed tuned.


----------



## Delldude (May 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> _actually........ _ things have changed by then as the public hearings are gonna reveal.  jaime raskin -  who is on that there select committee says it will blow the roof off of this here country.
> 
> 
> lol .... stayed tuned.



Article from AP shoots most of your quotes in the foot.



> Just three days earlier, government leaders had talked about the use of the National Guard. On the afternoon of Jan. 3, as lawmakers were sworn in for the new session of Congress, Miller and Milley gathered with Cabinet members to discuss Jan. 6. *They also met with Trump.
> In that meeting at the White House, Trump approved the activation of the D.C. National Guard and also told the acting defense secretary to take whatever action needed as events unfolded, according to the information obtained by the AP.*


Why don't you address the fact that Trump, as CIC, delegated His acting DEFSEC, Kash Patel to direct the NG?


----------



## playtime (May 21, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Article from AP shoots most of your quotes in the foot.
> 
> 
> Why don't you address the fact that Trump, as CIC, delegated His acting DEFSEC, Kash Patel to direct the NG?



start popping.


----------



## Delldude (May 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> start popping.


Quit dancing around the fact your sources suck.


----------



## playtime (May 21, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Quit dancing around the fact your sources suck.



you funny.

& desperately wrong.

see you when it all unfolds, trump humper.


----------



## Delldude (May 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> you funny.
> 
> & desperately wrong.
> 
> see you when it all unfolds, trump humper.


AP says all your claims over Trump's response are BS.

This like the last time you got your butt kicked in another thread and meekly slid out the back door, whimpering?


----------



## playtime (May 21, 2022)

Delldude said:


> AP says all your claims over Trump's response are BS.
> 
> This like the last time you got your butt kicked in another thread and meekly slid out the back door, whimpering?



in yer dreams dudedell.

june 9th.


----------



## Delldude (May 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> in yer dreams dudedell.
> 
> june 9th.


Can't address the facts......again.


----------



## playtime (May 21, 2022)

june 9th.


----------



## Delldude (May 21, 2022)

playtime said:


> june 9th.


You think America will tune in amass?
Got news for you......LOL


----------



## lantern2814 (May 22, 2022)

playtime said:


> <pffffft>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And there we have it. No truth allowed and using only BIASED “sources”. By your own admission. Enjoy the Republican landslide in November, followed by your permanent departure.


----------



## MINDLESS (May 22, 2022)

A big fat nothing burger
Want to upsize and make it a biggie air fries?
You want a powdered water with that?


----------



## Delldude (May 22, 2022)

MINDLESS said:


> A big fat nothing burger
> Want to upsize and make it a biggie air fries?
> You want a powdered water with that?


Progressive Koolaid would be 'cool'.


----------



## Delldude (May 22, 2022)

playtime said:


> lol...
> 
> i never use unbiased sources.



Here's one of your 'unbiased' sources...your go to WAPO guy, Glenn Kirschner.



> MSNBC Legal Analyst Spreads Misinformation About Pardons and the U.S. Constitution Following Flynn Reprieve​*A former federal prosecutor who currently works as an MSNBC legal analyst spread incorrect and false misinformation about federal law and the U.S. Constitution on Wednesday.*​Glenn Kirschner Mocked for Spreading Misinformation | Law & Crime​



MSNBC?


----------



## playtime (May 23, 2022)

Delldude said:


> You think America will tune in amass?
> Got news for you......LOL



critical thinking, american bipeds will.  they are supposta be both in prime time & during the day. 

fox might air it -  but LOL! i doubt newsmax, OANN, & OAV will.


----------



## playtime (May 23, 2022)

Delldude said:


> AP says all your claims over Trump's response are BS.
> 
> This like the last time you got your butt kicked in another thread and meekly slid out the back door, whimpering?



lol ...

you funny AND delusional.


----------



## wamose (May 23, 2022)

That bullshit commission is still going? It's hard to imagine people fucked up enough to still be dwelling on this nothing burger. What they're really worried about is that Trump will come back and throw a monkey wrench in their plans to reestablish corrupt and rigged government.  That's the way elites rob the American taxpayer, and God knows these lowlifes will fight to keep their easy money flowing.


----------



## playtime (May 23, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> And there we have it. No truth allowed and using only BIASED “sources”. By your own admission. Enjoy the Republican landslide in November, followed by your permanent departure.



LOL!   nice try ....  what exactly was biased in that informational clip?  that it was from NBC?  it showed nothing but facts ... no spin, no opining.

nice try ... doesn't fly.  he is going to testify, because he already publicly noted when he was hawking his book - that he told donny that ' it was bullshit ' there was no legal standing to stop the counting of votes, nor that the election was stolen.  that occurred b4 jan 6, &  donny CONspired with others in the planning & execution both b4 AND AFTER being legally informed by his AG; & he also spurred on his flying monkeys after he couldn't get the job done behind the scenes.

  guess what that means, 'eh?

*Criminal Intent: Overview*

Criminal intent is a necessary component of a “conventional” crime and involves a conscious decision on the part of one party to injure or deprive another. It is one of three categories of “mens rea,” the basis for the establishment of guilt in a criminal case. There are multiple shades of criminal intent that may be applied in situations ranging from outright premeditation to spontaneous action.

It is possible to establish criminal intent even when a crime is not premeditated. Individuals who commit a crime spontaneously may still understand that their actions will cause harm to another party and contravene existing criminal law. In other words, an individual that takes or withholds action with the knowledge that such behavior will lead to the commission of a crime can be said to possess criminal intent.

What is CRIMINAL INTENT? definition of CRIMINAL INTENT (Black's Law Dictionary)


----------



## Delldude (May 23, 2022)

playtime said:


> critical thinking, american bipeds will.  they are supposta be both in prime time & during the day.
> 
> fox might air it -  but LOL! i doubt newsmax, OANN, & OAV will.


Why doesn't your favorite party run on their accomplishments under Biden instead of attacking a president who has been out of office eighteen months?

That is pure, unadulterated TDS. 

I doubt you will get the viewership you hope for.


playtime said:


> lol ...
> 
> you funny AND delusional.



If I'm so delusional, why can't you counter what was revealed in the AP Pentagon report that directly contradicts what you attempted to show, regarding Trump not being involved in the National Guard deployment in DC when you claim He wasn't.


----------



## lantern2814 (May 23, 2022)

playtime said:


> LOL!   nice try ....  what exactly was biased in that informational clip?  that it was from NBC?  it showed nothing but facts ... no spin, no opining.
> 
> nice try ... doesn't fly.  he is going to testify, because he already publicly noted when he was hawking his book - that he told donny that ' it was bullshit ' there was no legal standing to stop the counting of votes, nor that the election was stolen.  that occurred b4 jan 6, &  donny CONspired with others in the planning & execution both b4 AND AFTER being legally informed by his AG; & he also spurred on his flying monkeys after he couldn't get the job done behind the scenes.
> 
> ...


Moron. YOU stated you don’t use unbiased sources. Meaning your “proof” is bullshit. Start packing your bags. After November you’re gone for good. By the way, Hitlery was let off despite having criminal intent. Another swing and miss. You have ZERO evidence of any of your bullshit. It’s been debunked by actual reports. No network will lose their advertising revenue by carrying this kangaroo court.


----------



## Esdraelon (May 24, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Have they gotten around to questioning Ray Epps yet?


When the Republicans are sworn in next January, they should have their own list of interesting people to have a chat with under oath.  They also should make it clear to any Capitol police that records that are "lost" are going to lead to indictments.


----------



## Delldude (May 24, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> When the Republicans are sworn in next January, they should have their own list of interesting people to have a chat with under oath.  They also should make it clear to any Capitol police that records that are "lost" are going to lead to indictments.


They already do.
One item is Pelosi's emails and phone records on Jan 6th....which she has refused to disclose.


----------



## Esdraelon (May 24, 2022)

Delldude said:


> They already do.
> One item is Pelosi's emails and phone records on Jan 6th....which she has refused to disclose.


Another example of the double standards that are destroying our respect for law.  At some point, we're going to have to admit to ourselves that when we can't trust the vote OR expect equal justice under law, there are only two routes left to take.  Surrender or fight.


----------



## playtime (May 25, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Why doesn't your favorite party run on their accomplishments under Biden instead of attacking a president who has been out of office eighteen months?



i don't have a party -  so let's start with that.... donny is like a fungus that won't go away.... he won't stfu so don'y even try with the - he's been outa office bullshit.



Delldude said:


> That is pure, unadulterated TDS.
> 
> I doubt you will get the viewership you hope for.
> 
> ...


pffft - it was traffic duty.


we'll just see what is revealed starting june 9.  



Capitol attack panel to hold six public hearings as it aims to show how Trump broke law


----------



## theHawk (May 25, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...


House subpoenas don’t amount to squat.


----------



## Delldude (May 25, 2022)

playtime said:


> i don't have a party -  so let's start with that.... donny is like a fungus that won't go away.... he won't stfu so don'y even try with the - he's been outa office bullshit.
> 
> 
> pffft - it was traffic duty.
> ...


Didn't mean to trigger you.

Aims to show (in a partisan fashion) another Pelsoi failed spectacular.......show trial....LOL

They've closed the sandbox, playtime is over.


----------



## easyt65 (May 26, 2022)

Tell Pelosi to f* off until she makes her inquisition transparent and completely open to the public...

Cockroaches hate the light.


----------



## playtime (May 27, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Didn't mean to trigger you.
> 
> Aims to show (in a partisan fashion) another Pelsoi failed spectacular.......show trial....LOL
> 
> They've closed the sandbox, playtime is over.



Glenn Kirschner​
Title Professorial Lecturer Email:soc@gwu.edu
Background​Glenn is a former federal prosecutor with 30 years of trial experience.  He served in the U.S. Attorney’s Office for the District of Columbia for 24 years, rising to the position of Chief of the Homicide Section.  In that capacity, Glenn supervised 30 homicide prosecutors and oversaw all homicide grand jury investigations and prosecutions in Washington, DC. Prior to joining the DC U.S. Attorney’s Office, Glenn served more than six years on active duty as an Army Judge Advocate General (JAG) prosecutor, trying court-martial cases and handling criminal appeals, including espionage and death penalty cases.
Glenn tried hundreds of cases in his 30 years as a prosecutor, including more than 50 murder trials, multiple lengthy RICO trials and precedent-setting cases. 
Glenn Kirschner | Department of Sociology | Columbian College of Arts & Sciences | The George Washington University


----------



## Delldude (May 27, 2022)

playtime said:


> Glenn Kirschner​
> Title Professorial Lecturer Email:soc@gwu.edu
> Background​Glenn is a former federal prosecutor with 30 years of trial experience.  He served in the U.S. Attorney’s Office for the District of Columbia for 24 years, rising to the position of Chief of the Homicide Section.  In that capacity, Glenn supervised 30 homicide prosecutors and oversaw all homicide grand jury investigations and prosecutions in Washington, DC. Prior to joining the DC U.S. Attorney’s Office, Glenn served more than six years on active duty as an Army Judge Advocate General (JAG) prosecutor, trying court-martial cases and handling criminal appeals, including espionage and death penalty cases.
> Glenn tried hundreds of cases in his 30 years as a prosecutor, including more than 50 murder trials, multiple lengthy RICO trials and precedent-setting cases.
> Glenn Kirschner | Department of Sociology | Columbian College of Arts & Sciences | The George Washington University


MSNBC Legal Analyst Spreads Misinformation About Pardons and the U.S. Constitution Following Flynn Reprieve​


> A former federal prosecutor who currently works as an MSNBC legal analyst spread incorrect and false misinformation about federal law and the U.S. Constitution on Wednesday.





> “Trump pardons Flynn. No surprise,” Kirschner tweeted. “This is another in what likely will be a steady stream of corrupt pardons. Just as Judge *Emmet Sullivan* refused to grant [*Bill*] *Barr*’s corrupt motion to dismiss, I hope Judge Sullivan sets a hearing on whether this pardon is corrupt [and] hence illegal/void.”


Glenn Kirschner Mocked for Spreading Misinformation | Law & Crime


----------



## Delldude (May 28, 2022)

theHawk said:


> House subpoenas don’t amount to squat.


Eric Holder proved that.


----------



## scruffy (May 29, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Hopefully they ALL refuse to comply.


This. ^^^

FUCK this worthless Congress ENTIRELY.

They haven't passed a budget in 12 years, and instead they grandstand at public expense.

FUCK those idiots entirely. AND their ridiculous kangaroo court


----------



## scruffy (May 29, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> If they have nothing to hide then this should go quite smoothly. Just show up and speak your truth to the committee.


No. FUCK the committee. It shouldn't exist in the first place


----------



## scruffy (May 29, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> So the next time a cop pulls you over and asks for your license, tell him this is a bogus stop and drive off from him.
> 
> I'm not sure what else to tell you - a subpoena is a subpoena.


So let them enforce it.


----------



## scruffy (May 29, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> *Not* the end of argument, magaturd. Not by a fucking long shot. Go soak your head.


It is the end of the argument.

The rest is just you bleating about it.


----------



## scruffy (May 29, 2022)

playtime said:


> this should put the nail in yer coffin, trump humping MAGAT.
> 
> 10 U.S. Code § 12406 - National Guard in Federal service: call​Whenever—
> (1)
> ...


TL;DR


----------



## Penelope (May 29, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...


They are treasonous subjects.


----------



## playtime (May 29, 2022)

Delldude said:


> MSNBC Legal Analyst Spreads Misinformation About Pardons and the U.S. Constitution Following Flynn Reprieve​
> 
> Glenn Kirschner Mocked for Spreading Misinformation | Law & Crime
> 
> View attachment 650641



i don't know of anybody mocking him re: jan 6.... nor jill wine-banks.  she kinda knows her stuff too.  i understand there will be 6 hearings from the 9th of june - 23rd.

so - as your chosen one likes to say:

*we'll see what happens.............*


----------



## Delldude (May 29, 2022)

playtime said:


> i don't know of anybody mocking him re: jan 6.... nor jill wine-banks.  she kinda knows her stuff too.  i understand there will be 6 hearings from the 9th of june - 23rd.
> 
> so - as your chosen one likes to say:
> 
> *we'll see what happens.............*


Once a 'journalist' passes misinformation....he has shot his credibility in his ass.
You stick with your boy.
Nice to see you trying to change the direction of your post.


----------



## playtime (May 30, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Once a 'journalist' passes misinformation....



A) he's not a journalist.  he's a 25 yr. DC federal prosecutor/professor... opinion contributor.





Delldude said:


> he has shot his credibility in his ass.



B) LOL! you go ahead & think that if it soothes yer .... _'soul'._




Delldude said:


> You stick with your boy.



thanx, i shall.  you stick with yer *boy, who said that covid would be over 'in the spring' .... TWO YEARS AGO.*




Delldude said:


> Nice to see you trying to change the direction of your post.


LOL!!!!!  i did no such thing.  you tried to bring up a non sequitur.

so ..... since you did, i guess i can too; like covid.

  hey! here's another one!

Anti-Trump New York Attorney General Letitia James exposed​May. 20, 2021 - 4:09 - GOP candidate for Governor of New York Rob Astorino says she's the most partisan attorney general in the U.S.




<pfffft>  _credibility._

...

Former President Donald Trump ordered to testify under oath in New York Attorney General Letitia James' civil investigation​BY CBSNEWYORK TEAM
UPDATED ON: MAY 26, 2022 / 12:51 PM / CBS/AP

*NEW YORK -- *Former President Donald Trump must answer questions about his business practices under oath in New York state's civil investigation, a state appeals court ruled Thursday.

A four-judge panel in the appellate division upheld Manhattan Judge Arthur Engoron's Feb. 17 ruling enforcing subpoenas for Trump and his two eldest children to give deposition testimony in Attorney General Letitia James' probe.

Trump had appealed, seeking to overturn the ruling. His lawyers argued that ordering the Trumps to testify violated their constitutional rights because their answers could be used in a parallel criminal investigation.

"The existence of a criminal investigation does not preclude civil discovery of related facts, at which a party may exercise the privilege against self-incrimination," the four-judge panel wrote, citing the Fifth Amendment right against self-incrimination.

The Trumps could still appeal the ruling to the state's highest court, the Court of Appeals. [  ]


----------



## Delldude (May 30, 2022)

playtime said:


> A) he's not a journalist.  he's a 25 yr. DC federal prosecutor/professor... opinion contributor.


Journalist or opinion contributor, he still shot his credibility in the ass......


----------



## playtime (May 30, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Journalist or opinion contributor, he still shot his credibility in the ass......



you are confused about what the meaning of triggered is.

lol.... so there is that.


----------



## playtime (May 31, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Nice to see you trying to change the direction of your post.



i sure had fun showing you this...........


Peter Navarro says FBI agents served him subpoena over Jan. 6​BY COLIN MEYN AND ZACH SCHONFELD - 05/30/22 11:47 PM ET

Former Trump adviser Peter Navarro says in a draft lawsuit that FBI agents served him a subpoena last week asking him to testify before a grand jury on Thursday over the Jan. 6 Capitol riot.  

“On May 26, 2022, two FBI special agents banged loudly on my door in the early morning hours to present me with a fruit of the poisonous tree Grand Jury Subpoena commanding me to comply with the original…illegal and unenforceable subpoena issued to me by the Committee dated February 9, 10 2022,” Navarro writes, according to a copy of the lawsuit posted online.

Navarro has thus far refused to comply with the subpoena issued by the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack, despite a vote in the House last month to hold him in contempt of Congress.

Navarro said the latest subpoena was signed by U.S. attorney for Washington, D.C. Matthew Graves, seeking all documents requested by the Jan. 6 committee, as well as “any communications” with Trump or his lawyers and representatives. 
Peter Navarro says FBI agents served him subpoena over Jan. 6


----------



## Delldude (May 31, 2022)

playtime said:


> you are confused about what the meaning of triggered is.
> 
> lol.... so there is that.


Once again.....thank you for proving my point.


----------



## Delldude (May 31, 2022)

playtime said:


> i sure had fun showing you this...........


Hope you did, I didn't open it.


----------



## playtime (Jun 1, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Once again.....thank you for proving my point.



if having fun is the same thing as triggered ... then i guess i did prove yer point.

lol .....................


----------



## playtime (Jun 1, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Hope you did, I didn't open it.



*^^^what a coward^^^*

here -  pretend you can't read either!

Up to 50 Subpoenas Expected as Grand Jury Begins Trump Inquiry​The district attorney in Fulton County, Ga., is weighing racketeering charges connected to G.O.P. attempts to overturn the 2020 election.

By Richard Fausset and Danny Hakim
May 27, 2022
ATLANTA — As many as 50 witnesses are expected to be subpoenaed by a special grand jury that will begin hearing testimony next week in the criminal investigation into whether former President Donald J. Trump and his allies violated Georgia laws in their efforts to overturn his 2020 election loss in the state.

The process, which is set to begin on Wednesday, is likely to last weeks, bringing dozens of subpoenaed witnesses, both well-known and obscure, into a downtown Atlanta courthouse bustling with extra security because of threats directed at the staff of the Fulton County district attorney, Fani T. Willis.
Up to 50 Subpoenas Expected as Grand Jury Begins Trump Inquiry

something is gonna stick with yer chosen one....


----------



## Delldude (Jun 1, 2022)

playtime said:


> *^^^what a coward^^^*
> 
> here -  pretend you can't read either!
> 
> _*something is gonna stick with yer chosen one....*_


LOL....you act surprised over his subpoena. I wasn't surprised in the least.
*I don't engage in counting chickens.*

It will be cool if they pop the 5th......LOL


----------



## playtime (Jun 1, 2022)

Delldude said:


> LOL....you act surprised over his subpoena.



lol ...  not ar all.




Delldude said:


> I wasn't surprised in the least.



uh-huh....



Delldude said:


> *I don't engage in counting chickens.*


*
nor reality.
*


Delldude said:


> It will be cool if they pop the 5th......LOL


----------



## Delldude (Jun 2, 2022)

playtime said:


> lol ...  not ar all.



The disgruntled democrat can't get enough of dear old donnie.......


----------



## playtime (Jun 2, 2022)

Delldude said:


> The disgruntled democrat can't get enough of dear old donnie.......



not a (D) -  nor disgruntled.  i see you have nothing left except impotency.
_
june 9th. 






which (R) gets buried first?_


----------



## Delldude (Jun 2, 2022)

playtime said:


> not a (D) -  nor disgruntled.  i see you have nothing left except impotency.
> 
> _june 9th.
> 
> ...


I'm identifying as a democrat today.

What happens to disgruntled democrats? 

Why they morph into Indies.....

Why is your previous political party making the midterms about Trump?
Don't tell me they have nothing to run on, again......


----------



## San Souci (Jun 3, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> I want to subpoena the congressmen and women and senators who are in favor of funding arming supplying and using the Ukrainian military to fight Russia and force them to reveal their stock market investments....


And changing all of our BOYS into Fake girls. Don't forget that.


----------



## playtime (Jun 3, 2022)

Delldude said:


> I'm identifying as a democrat today.
> 
> What happens to disgruntled democrats?
> 
> ...



i bet i've voted for more (R)s than you could ever vote for a (D).

you =  party over country.

period.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 3, 2022)

playtime said:


> i bet i've voted for more (R)s than you could ever vote for a (D).
> 
> you =  party over country.
> 
> period.


D's - agenda over country.

Don't take the bet.


----------



## playtime (Jun 3, 2022)

Delldude said:


> D's - agenda over country.
> 
> Don't take the bet.


House Jan. 6 committee announces first hearing will be held in primetime​BY CAROLINE LINTON
UPDATED ON: JUNE 3, 2022 / 7:58 AM / CBS NEWS

The House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol announced Thursday that the next public hearing will be held at 8 p.m. on June 9.

According to the committee, they will "present previously unseen material documenting January 6th, receive witness testimony, preview additional hearings, and provide the American people a summary of its findings about the coordinated, multi-step effort to overturn the results of the 2020 presidential election and prevent the transfer of power."

The committee said additional details regarding witnesses would be released next week. The panel has so far not publicly released who the witnesses will be. They have interviewed over 900 witnesses in the 10-month investigation and have received nearly 104,000 documents, an aide to the panel said last month.

House Jan. 6 committee announces first hearing will be held in primetime


----------



## Delldude (Jun 3, 2022)

playtime said:


> House Jan. 6 committee announces first hearing will be held in primetime​BY CAROLINE LINTON
> UPDATED ON: JUNE 3, 2022 / 7:58 AM / CBS NEWS
> 
> The House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol announced Thursday that the next public hearing will be held at 8 p.m. on June 9.
> ...


Watch it for me......


----------



## playtime (Jun 4, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Watch it for me......



i'll watch for myself, as will all american bipeds ... like i said some time ago. 

that's ok -  i will be sure to come on back when the real poo hits the fan.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 4, 2022)

playtime said:


> i'll watch for myself, as will all american bipeds ... like i said some time ago.
> 
> that's ok -  i will be sure to come on back when the real poo hits the fan.


It's purpose is to energize your base, as a previously disgruntled democrat, so you save the party during the midterms. 
Positive proof Donald Trump is still living rent free in democrats heads, even after 19 months out of office.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 4, 2022)

playtime said:


> i bet i've voted for more (R)s than you could ever vote for a (D).


With that said, I expect you are going all in to help the R's flip both houses?


----------



## playtime (Jun 5, 2022)

Delldude said:


> With that said, I expect you are going all in to help the R's flip both houses?



there aren't enough real (R)s left.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 7, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...


The only criminals will be the cocksuckers on that committee.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 7, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Remember last year when House GOP Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy suddenly turned against the bipartisan Jan. 6 commission he had deputized one of his own members to negotiate?
> 
> Right. Now McCarthy is among five sitting Republican House members who have been subpoenaed by the select committee investigating Jan. 6:
> 
> ...


He 'suddenly' turned against the committee when Pelosi refused his appointed committee picks.....McCarthy, under house rules was to appoint republicans, not Nancy Peloisi.

An unprecedented move by Pelosi.......committee is legally a fraud.,


----------



## skews13 (Jun 8, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> The Blame Game is the Democrats Party's calling card.
> Most americans with even half a brain tied behind their back
> know dat.Virtually no need for further explanation.
> The Evil Buffalo masscre mass shooting is being Blame Gamed
> ...



That’s what the killers manifesto said anyway. But it only takes half a brain to figure that out, so I can see how you missed it.


----------



## Delldude (Jun 8, 2022)

skews13 said:


> That’s what the killers manifesto said anyway. But it only takes half a brain to figure that out, so I can see how you missed it.


Great replacement theory espoused by the democrats non immigration policies since the 70's?


----------

